

The Islands of Refreshment and the history of micronations - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/7/the-king-of-the-islands-of-refreshment

======
tjbarbour
Went down this rabbit hole (specifically Tristan da Cunha) and found a great
little documentary about how the island led to genetic research on asthma.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKRvtk-
GI0g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKRvtk-GI0g) (part 1 of 2)

Very interesting.

~~~
andregoiano
Great find, tjbarbour.

